# SOS 6th Grade 2002(and a math that needs an installation disk)



## Graceless (Apr 28, 2003)

IDK why! that math needs an IDisk!!! It drives me nuts!
But anyway.. 
I got this 2002 6th Grade SOS for my daughter to see if she liked on the computer only schoolwork and... She doesn't so... WEll when we got it the A* Math disk was scratched and kept flaking out on the school* computer. The nicer computer could read it fine but well...YK... So I spent another $40 bucks and got the "same" Math... um no... must have been newer than the seller said because it needs the Installation disk.. I have one for 2008 5th grade and it let me use that one even though the years are different...
SO that little hicup aside...
The rest of the SOS disks are fine and we only managed about a week or two before we bailed!
hmm Pictures...message me? I can emmail them I guess.. my poor laptop is humming at the ram used now.. sigh poor thing..


----------



## scififan1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

Try Khan Academy Another thread suggested it, and I love it, it's thorough and self pacing at the same time. It has a badge system just like video games do and it's really quite addictive!:happy: It's fully online and free and covers math from telling time to calculus and everything in between. 

If you really want to use the program you paid good money for, the only way to do so would be a clean install (i.e you probably can't use the cd for programX 2008 for programX 2002 or vice-versa) IF you have all the cds necessary to fully install (and registration for 07 or newer SOS). 

Otherwise if the program is fully installed you only need the cd for validation (so you don't install and than lend the disk to 20 friends). I couldn't find anything about getting around the validation, in fact a google search brought me to reviews of the product, which seems to have quite a vicious licencing agreement.
From the reviews:


> SOS 2007 & later CANNOT be registered twice and MUST be registered. They did this to prevent people reselling the curriculum.


It appears a copy 2007 or newer cannot be used without registering, and can only be registered ONCE, on ONE computer! If that's true a used copy would worthless without some form of copyright circumvention, which as I'm sure is prohibited by forum rules to talk about, I haven't the foggiest how you could do it anyway. :shrug:

If you're school computer is able to manage to surf the web and play you tube videos, than it's powerful enough to use KhanAcademy. 

As an aside, I had wanted to join the forum, but hadn't gotten around to it until I saw your post hadn't had any replies, and I thought I'd try give my two cents. I was homeschooled (sorta) so I know the pros and cons and some resources. I'm ADD so I might check back tomorrow or a month from now but hope this helped!


----------

